# ipv6 doesnt work through bridged tun device.

## dE_logics

I got a Fedora VM running on Gentoo host; the vm connects to a tun device and uses IPv6. It all works well until I bridge the tun device with the physical interface to get the VM Internet access.

Once that happens, I cant access the VM via ipv6; but it works for ipv4 and there's Internet access too.

The physical interface does not have ipv6 address and the Internet works on ipv4.

Following commands were used -- 

modprobe tun

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

brctl addbr br

ip tuntap add mode tap veth

ifconfig eth1 0.0.0.0

brctl addif br veth eth1

ifconfig veth up

ifconfig eth1 up

ifconfig br up

dhcpcd br

echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf

ifconfig veth add fc00::1001/124

The VM has address fc00::1002/124

----------

## AngelKnight

On the host, assign the ipv6 addresses to the bridge (br) not the members (veth eth1).  ipv4 works because dhcpcd assigned an ipv4 addresss to the bridge.

----------

## dE_logics

 *AngelKnight wrote:*   

> On the host, assign the ipv6 addresses to the bridge (br) not the members (veth eth1).  ipv4 works because dhcpcd assigned an ipv4 addresss to the bridge.

 

Yeah, I realized that. But it still doesn't work.

I'll experiment more and update.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, now it's working.

----------

